# How far on a brompton?



## Paulus (1 Apr 2008)

Hi there, I am thinking of getting a brompton as I often start work at one location and finish at another. I use my road bike normally but the logistics of moving the bike is a bit fraught at times. The commute is 15 miles each way. Is this achievable on a brompton? milage on a "normal" road bike is not a problem.


----------



## wafflycat (1 Apr 2008)

There's a lady I know of... considerably older than me and I'm no spring chicken... we were on a leisure ride. It was 50 miles. She did it on a Brommie with no problems.


----------



## wafflycat (1 Apr 2008)

This is quite an unusual setting for a Brommie

http://www.electricvehiclesnw.com/fbw/images/cain-brompton-1000.jpg


----------



## spindrift (1 Apr 2008)

Beyond belief:







That, my friend, is a very brave man at the end of an eighteen kilometer climb, 2114 metres up.

A one-in-ten ascent.

For nearly twenty clicks.

On a foldy.

Chapeau.


----------



## Paulus (1 Apr 2008)

So I can take it that a Brommie will fit the bill then. 3 or 6 gears? Cheers.


----------



## wafflycat (1 Apr 2008)

Make it a fixie


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (1 Apr 2008)

Have you thought about an Airnimal?

They are less foldable than a Brommie, and lack that classic Brompton charm, but are a bit larger, and faster for a 15mile journey.

Stay away from Dahon!


----------



## palinurus (1 Apr 2008)

How would you be transporting the bike? If the smallness of the fold is not so important then an Airnimal might be worth a look. Spa cycles have some very nice prices at the moment (just been reading the CTC mag on the crapper, they have an ad.)

If the smallness of the fold is important then it'll be difficult to beat a Brompton.

I've had both.
But I wouldn't have done a TT on a Brompton, and I couldn't have smuggled the Airnimal on a bus.


----------



## palinurus (1 Apr 2008)

As for how far on a Brompton? sometimes I used it for my commute (9 miles) and the most I did in a day was about 50 miles while in France. Plenty people have done some pretty serious touring on 'em. They don't do hills so well. You can go up (see Spindrift's post), but I reckon it'd be hairy coming down.


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Apr 2008)

I don't think you'll have any problem doing that distance on a Brompton. Once you get used to the quick steering, they ride amazingly well given the small wheels. The main limitation is top speed, as the top gear isn't that high.


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Apr 2008)

Should be no trouble Paulus, go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wobbles (2 Apr 2008)

I regularly do that distance to and from work on my 2 speeder.
Get the 6 speeder as the top gear is highest of the lot(2,3 &6). I constantly reach for a higher gear. 
6 gears - Specially if you're a fit rider, you'll be able to push along all day in top.
Brilliant bikes - Sooooo useful.


----------



## ChrisKH (2 Apr 2008)

Paulus, depending on how much up and down you are doing, consider getting the gearing changed to suit. I have a larger front cog than the standard Brommies have on my 6 gear which compensates to some extent for the lack of speed. But I wouldn't want to use it if I wasn't particularly strong or if I had a lot of hill work.


----------



## leoc (2 Apr 2008)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> Stay away from Dahon!



I've never ridden a folder, but I've seen a Dahon in the bike shed at work and it looked nice. What makes them worse than the other folders on the market?


----------



## walker (2 Apr 2008)

I've seen plenty of people do the London to brighton on a Brompton


----------



## walker (2 Apr 2008)

leoc said:


> I've never ridden a folder, but I've seen a Dahon in the bike shed at work and it looked nice. What makes them worse than the other folders on the market?




the nasty colours they come in http://www.dahon.com/us/folding-bicycles-us-models.htm


----------



## ChrisKH (2 Apr 2008)

I'll be honest the only reason I have the Brompton is for the foldability, otherwise I'd be looking at a folder that didn't fold as well but was a bit more sporty eg top of range Dahon, Birdie, etc.


----------



## ChrisKH (2 Apr 2008)

walker said:


> the nasty colours they come in http://www.dahon.com/us/folding-bicycles-us-models.htm



Are you sure you're looking at the bikes there walker?


----------



## Origamist (2 Apr 2008)

15 miles on a Brompton would be fine. 

You will not be as fast as on your racing bike but with a few tweaks you can go at a fair clip. 

I have done centuries on Bromptons and other folding bikes - so don't worry.


----------



## LOGAN 5 (2 Apr 2008)

30 miles on a Brompton is ok. Wouldn't want to do more than that on mine. Contrary to other posts on here i find the gearing high and so have had it lowered. They do grind along and the gearing is spaced quite far apart so there's none of that fine tweaking to get the exact gear for that "burst" of speed to get out of trouble or going for it up hills. They really don't do hills. Though I did get up a 17% on mine - just. They're also not good in the wet as the small wheels are prone to slipping.

Go for the 6 speed and dual caliper rear brake as the standard rear brake I had on my last model kept coming loose. I dispensed with the rack as it was heavy and I never used it. Instead go for the front clip with takes a variety of bags which are seemingly bottomless and surprisingly have little effect on the handling. I lug huge amounts to and from work with no problem. Also have fitted usual cateye lights as the ones which come with the standard 6 speed are not up to much.

They do handle well and their foldability makes then so versatile. You can always put it on the bus or in a taxi. I need mine for the train. Must say though that if I didn't need to use a train I wouldn't be commuting on it as it's too slow and I get cut up more than on a regular bike as it's problematic to claim an assertive road position when not going as fast as a bigger wheeled/lighter bike.

Also hope you never, ever get a rear puncture as it's a complete nightmare to get the back wheel off and on. Never seen anything like it the first time I had to take it off. Tyres wear faster than a regular bike too.

Overall very versatile, good handling, good luggage capacity, easy to ride, slow, poor hill climbing, slippery tyres in wet but if you need a bike that folds get a Brompton. Oh and lastly I've had hefty repair bills on the 3 I've had as the plastic bits and long cables/mechanisms/hinges seem to wear out quickly. I get 2 years of constant use before they start falling apart.

Good luck.


----------



## Wobbles (3 Apr 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> I have a larger front cog than the standard Brommies have on my 6 gear which compensates to some extent for the lack of speed.



Hey Chris - where d'you get the larger ring from? Couldn't find a way of raising mine for love nor money.


----------



## stephenb (3 Apr 2008)

I know 3 or 4 people who've done LeJog on Birdies, though a couple of them had Rohloff hubs.


----------



## ChrisKH (3 Apr 2008)

I would echo what logan 5 said, pretty much word for word. I need to replace both tyres about now and they have only done a year's commuting.

Wobbles; I didn't do the cog myself. Mickle suggested it. I took it to a Brompton dealer and he sourced the cog/crank from Brompton direct and fitted it for about £45.00 including a new chain (my other one broke off at the crank so had to be replaced). Might be worthwhile giving the shop a ring whom I used, to find out where they get the bits from:-

Richardson Cycles (Leigh-on-Sea, Essex) Tel: 01702 713847. Speak to Eric. Top mechanic.


----------



## simonali (3 Apr 2008)

wafflycat said:


> There's a lady I know of... considerably older than me and I'm no spring chicken... we were on a leisure ride. It was 50 miles. She did it on a Brommie with no problems.



Nutty and Mrs Nutty did a forum ride round the New Forest on them once upon a time and that was about the same distance. I know coz I was there.


----------



## Yellow Fang (3 Apr 2008)

I'm not sure I'd want to commute 15 miles each way on my Brompton. It can be done, but I find my Brommie somewhat slower than my other bikes. You're a bit close to the handlebars for long rides too. Maybe something like a Birdy is worth considering.


----------



## bonj2 (3 Apr 2008)

Jacomus-rides-Gen said:


> Have you thought about an Airnimal?
> 
> They are less foldable than a Brommie, and lack that classic Brompton charm, but are a bit larger, and faster for a 15mile journey.
> 
> Stay away from Dahon!



 http://cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1427


----------



## bonj2 (3 Apr 2008)

You _could_ ride 15 miles on a brompton, but it would be a lot like cutting down a forest with pair of nail scissors.
Why don't you cycle from the start-work location to the finish-work location, or is it too far?


----------



## walker (4 Apr 2008)

ChrisKH said:


> Are you sure you're looking at the bikes there walker?


ha ha, I've only just noticed that woman, god I hate looking at the bikes more than the women


----------



## ChrisKH (4 Apr 2008)

bonj said:


> You _could_ ride 15 miles on a brompton, but it would be a lot like cutting down a forest with pair of nail scissors.
> Why don't you cycle from the start-work location to the finish-work location, or is it too far?



Is this based on personal experience Bonj or one of your opinions without foundation? ie have you actually ridden one?


----------



## Origamist (4 Apr 2008)

bonj said:


> You _could_ ride 15 miles on a brompton, but it would be a lot like cutting down a forest with pair of nail scissors.




Irrelevant hyperbole.


----------



## HJ (4 Apr 2008)

bonj said:


> You _could_ ride 15 miles on a brompton, but it would be a lot like cutting down a forest with pair of nail scissors.





Origamist said:


> Irrelevant hyperbole.



Bonj summed up in two words...


----------



## bobg (6 Apr 2008)

walker said:


> ha ha, I've only just noticed that woman, god I hate looking at the bikes more than the women



I thought I'd seen her before but the similarities are only superficial. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...532&N=Briko Kalliste Ladies Long Sleeve Shirt


----------



## CopperBrompton (7 Apr 2008)

LOGAN 5 said:


> Also hope you never, ever get a rear puncture as it's a complete nightmare to get the back wheel off and on.



Brompton Green tyres with liners. What's a p*nct*r*? :-)

Ben


----------

